# Teaching Old Mommies New Tricks



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Well, Button has taught me a new trick. She used to go directly to the door when she needed to go out for a wee. But lately she's taken to running to the back of the house and barking, and when I go to see why she's carrying on, THEN she leads me to the ouside door. :huh:

It took me a while, but I finally figured it out... at the back of the house, she was standing in the BATHROOM door! :HistericalSmiley: See, she is on my heels all the time, and always faitfully follows me into the bathroom when I have to go potty. I guess she figured that I'd know exactly why she wanted out if she went there... Button's mommy is a bit slow sometimes... 

Where on earth do these little critters get their ideas? :wub: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Now THAT is one smart girl!! I love that!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Clever girl. Our pee pads are in the bathroom so no prob. there Lol.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:wub:Button is a little genius.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Wow, I'm _very _impressed. :aktion033:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Button sure is a smart girl!! Next thing you know, she'll potty train herself to go on the toilet!!! :smrofl:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Now you need to teach her the "smarty pants dance".


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

What a smart girl Button is! She is very clever!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

LOL! Thanks, Ladies. :grouphug: For the longest time I was thinking that Button was a little airhead (in comparison with the Lab I had before her), and now that I think back on the past few years, I realize that she has the house running exactly the way she wants it! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

And ya' know what? Thinking back also reminds me of a moment not too long ago when she was sitting on the bathroom floor watching me, and suddenly got this, "EUREKA!" look on her face. At the time, I was thinking it looked as if she were suddenly realizing, "Hey... mommies gotta wee, too!" I'm not sure, but that "eureka" moment was about the time she started going to the bathroom door. Maybe she DID make a connection there! :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:


----------

